# Posting random pictures



## shev

Figured out I could focus my camera (I'm dumb)

so heres some pictures.
heres a wild turkey, I had to zoom a bunch so its kinda blurry.









losing his winter coat. 









funny thing, its real hard to see into the windows, but if you move he can see you. So I just sit in a chair with the camera, the bear will come and sit and just watch the window for movement, then he comes up and eats all the seeds that fall from the bird feeder onto the porch.














































you can wonder miles of wilderness, and still find somebody was there before you








I call it "beaver bench".

anyway, feel free to post pics of random stuff. think of it as an off-topic picture thread.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Ha ha, you with your crazy idea, Shev. Hey, should I post pics I took or I have been colecteing?


----------



## shev

post whatever you want.

I'd love to see vietnam. I bet it's pretty awesome.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

*Re*

Ok, let me try some photos I took (about Saigon)








The house of Commity (or something like that)








Uncle Ho and the child statue in front of the House of Commity (last May 19th was his 115th birthday! )








The city post office








Inside a market
____
And some of my school:








Frontyard








Central yard (you can see the status of Le Hong Phong)

____









My family's ancester memoriam place...

That's it


----------



## shev

whoa, great pictures maxpayne.


----------



## fishfreaks

very nice pics


----------



## mrmoby

how did you guys psot these pics, I tried, but it won't let me post anything greater than 39kb


----------



## shev

I didnt use this site. I used an image hosting site, then used the image[] thing, except this site didnt have the image button, so I just typed [img][img]
I dont know how to use this site to post pictures.

so far we've gone from turkeys to uncle ho.


----------



## sbsociety

Your school looks peaceful.  Reminds me of the Philippines. I really should go visit some family over there. Just can't stand the humidity and heat! Nice pics by the way!


----------



## mrmoby

Shev, what site are you using?


----------



## shev

http://www.imageshack.ws/index.php
http://www.mustangmods.com/
http://photobucket.com/


----------



## Pareeeee

LOLOL, want me to post all the photos I have on my computer? I am a camera NUT. I have over 4,000 photos so far......

I use Villiagephotos.com 








^that is a beach near where i live.








^My dog, Pixie 








^a pic i took at a local horse competition


----------



## shev

great pics, love the one of the dog running toward you.


----------



## Shaggy

Shev, is that your golden?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Cool pics!, Characin Gal 


> how did you guys psot these pics, I tried, but it won't let me post anything greater than 39kb


I use photobucket and the syntax ....[/img*] (no * cause I don't wan't this misunderstands me :)
Shev, just use attchment managing or something under your text input box (in go advanced) it's quite convenient...
Yeah yeah, the school, no violence, no guns... we students sometimes work to keep it clean and green. :)


----------



## mrmoby




----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Cool, a moose, right?
Shev:


> so far we've gone from turkeys to uncle ho


 What does that mean, Shev?


----------



## mrmoby

indeed it is Max


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

These guys feed on aquatic plants he he chop chop... I wonder what kinda plants they are?


----------



## mrmoby

Sunset in Phoenix, AZ


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Anyone know what this kind of flower is? 
______________________________________-

And this's the path leading to my pond in the garden...


----------



## Shaggy

mrmboy, did you take that PHX sunset pic yourself?


----------



## mrmoby

Yeah Shaggy, I took it a year ago April.


----------



## Shaggy

Thats cool, I see those everyday because I live in Arizona! 

Great picture BTW!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Devils from hell.... ooouuuu momy, I'm so scared! 
My friends, Hoa and Thinh...


----------



## mrmoby

thanks.......


----------



## shev

> Shev, is that your golden?


yup. we got him from a litter around the size of yours.

great pics, nice moose mrmoby. I'll try to get a moose pic too.









I call it Lichen rock. I chipped off a piece and took it home.









I missed the hawk, but the tree was still pretty cool without it.









this is where I like to go paintballing, a group on each hill.









this thing snagged me pretty bad


----------



## Pac-Man

heres a pic: its an egg that i was cooking. if u look, one has two yolks!!! i just thought it was pretty weird.. hey it is a random pics section....


----------



## shev

very random, if this was a contest you would have won.

I once found an egg in the chicken coop with no shell, just a skin. freaked me out a little.


----------



## guppyart

here are some of mine.








thats a bleeding heart from my front yard.








white lilacs I love them they smell so nice.








this one is very random.








this one is of a kid on a inuit blanket froma camp I am counseling at.








this is me on a bus ride after helping a childrens church program.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Okie let me try some more...









Rows of Orchid pots. Taken in Tet 2005

















_______________________








Not a beautiful one but because she's a female.

_______________________








Tet Traditional flower, looking out is my garden...


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Oh my God, mine are not very random.....


----------



## guppyart

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Oh my God, mine are not very random.....


I love yours they look so nice I just love flowers I have tons in my yard and I am trying to learn how to propagate them plus I am looking at buying plants for my pond this year.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Thanks... 
Well yours
are cool too! But why didn't you choose Macro Mode? It should be better? Or do you use Optical camare?


----------



## Pareeeee

couple of my better photos. 










^Sunset photo taken on the road while I was walking the dog










^Sunset taken on my property, Ontario....


----------



## guppyart

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Thanks...
> Well yours
> are cool too! But why didn't you choose Macro Mode? It should be better? Or do you use Optical camare?


I don't have optical zoom on this camera my parents bought it a few years ago and didn't do the research so even macro sucks on it but ohh well it works some what


----------



## Celeste

http://community.webshots.com/photo/145967134/145969051aFsemH

http://community.webshots.com/photo/145967134/145969397huWNVm

http://community.webshots.com/photo/145967134/145971653Prvuck

http://community.webshots.com/photo/145967134/145969671aZvgvp

http://community.webshots.com/photo/119749862/119750148HUhsGo

(a painting i did)
http://community.webshots.com/photo/119749862/119832992jzpxOI

(me in my medieval garb. i made it all myself, the cloak, bodice, and chemise, and the skirt you can't see)
http://community.webshots.com/photo/119749862/119750374UwrFuQ

(My bedroom at my parents house. i made the quilt myself. this is one of the rare occasions my room was clean!)
http://community.webshots.com/photo/119749862/119751145oBAYBm

my cockatiel Sora munching on some wheat grass
http://community.webshots.com/photo/119743434/119777562ZBJuOP


----------



## Pareeeee

Kewl pics, celeste. where are you from? somewhere where lots of sugar maples grow by the look of it


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

__________
A sad memory


----------



## Celeste

#1,2,and 4 were from the japanese gardens near my house. there's a HUGE park called Manito park and they have a normal grassy park with play equipment for kids, a gazebo and picnic tables etc. but they also have ornamental gardens, a rose garden, a gigantic duck pond full of catfish, there's even a couple swans there. they have a greenhouse, and the japanese gardens. it's planted with traditional japanese plants, there's a waterfall and a giant koi pond. some of the koi are 2 feet long. 

#3 is the maple in my parents front yard.

and i live in Spokane, Washington.


----------



## Lydia

hey guppyart....for some reason i thought you were a woman (not from the pics, i just thought you were) so i was looking in the pic for a woman and all i saw was a guy, lol....that is you isnt it? or did i miss something? **very confused**


----------



## guppyart

Lydia said:


> hey guppyart....for some reason i thought you were a woman (not from the pics, i just thought you were) so i was looking in the pic for a woman and all i saw was a guy, lol....that is you isnt it? or did i miss something? **very confused**


no I am definetely guy I like the ladies and I am 6 7". I do have some differrent tastes as to what I do. Like I play basketball but after that I will go home and take care of my plants some kids say it is wierd. it is hard at times to tell who a person is on the internet.


----------



## mlefev

I don't know why, but I had the same impression. She is most definately a HE. 6'7 too...geesh. I really feel like a midget now...all 5'3 of me


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

What's 1 m 68 in feet? That's gonna be me (short )


----------



## Lydia

guppyart said:


> no I am definetely guy I like the ladies and I am 6 7". I do have some differrent tastes as to what I do. Like I play basketball but after that I will go home and take care of my plants some kids say it is wierd. it is hard at times to tell who a person is on the internet.



i guess that is kinda odd....but i do that myself so i dont have room to talk...youre right it is hard to tell who someone is on the internet

how old are you if you dont mind me asking? 17? 18? im just curious...


lol mlefev

maxpayne: i dont know how many feet that is...1 meter is 3 feet as far as i know, but i dont know what you meant by 68


----------



## guppyart

Lydia said:


> i guess that is kinda odd....but i do that myself so i dont have room to talk...youre right it is hard to tell who someone is on the internet
> 
> how old are you if you dont mind me asking? 17? 18? im just curious...
> 
> 
> lol mlefev
> 
> maxpayne: i dont know how many feet that is...1 meter is 3 feet as far as i know, but i dont know what you meant by 68


actaully I am stilll 15 in july I am turning 16.


----------



## Pareeeee

then you are one tall 15 year old!


----------



## Celeste

maxpayne_lhp said:


> What's 1 m 68 in feet? That's gonna be me (short )



a little over 5'6"


----------



## fishfreaks

its ok guppyart! ive been tall all my life to im now 18, 6ft tall and ive always been the tallest in school..i've always enjoyed being tall, it gives you all of the advantages you could ever need!


----------



## guppyart

fishfreaks said:


> its ok guppyart! ive been tall all my life to im now 18, 6ft tall and ive always been the tallest in school..i've always enjoyed being tall, it gives you all of the advantages you could ever need!


I know it is so fun when you can reach above everyone I enjoy being tall and I am still flexible so its fun and basketball is a sport that uses my height to the full potential


----------



## shev

I'm only 6 foot 2 inches, but my bro is almost 7 foot, I'll probably get a bit taller too by the end of highschool.


----------



## mlefev

Wow, I'm in a crowd of giants...hehe. I'm sure being short has its advantages...I just can't think of one...lol


----------



## Celeste

you have no problem finding pants that are long enough


----------



## fish_doc

Wow there are a lot of tall people here. Im only 4ft 24inches. LOL


----------



## Lydia

Celeste said:


> you have no problem finding pants that are long enough


excactly....i have that problem all the time...im slender so all the pants that arent huge are too short so i have to wear longs

guppyart: you look older than that to me...youre 15 and 6' 7"? wow.....

fishfreaks: is this the guy or the girl talking? the one that is 6 feet? i cant tell, lol


----------



## Lexus

Well I'm 5'10" and 19 lol


----------



## guppyart

Lydia said:


> guppyart: you look older than that to me...youre 15 and 6' 7"? wow.....


your one of the first people that has told me that I look older they all say that cause I am tall. And to find pants is really hard plus cheap ones are super hard I think the average pair of pants for me is around 50.00 one pair that was on sale would have cost me 100.00. And lydia from the description you gave in the other thread you sound very pretty no jokes


----------



## fish_doc

My problem isn't pants its the shirts. They are either to short in the torso or the sleeves.


----------



## guppyart

fish_doc said:


> My problem isn't pants its the shirts. They are either to short in the torso or the sleeves.


I know I can't find a long sleeve shirt anymore and I can't find tight shirts that fit so I can workout in them I have to buy double xlarge now it sucks cause they make me look more skinny than I am


----------



## fishfreaks

this is me, the girl talking. haha are you kiddin hes only about 5 ft 7


----------



## Lydia

fishfreaks said:


> this is me, the girl talking. haha are you kiddin hes only about 5 ft 7



lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats great.....lol



LOL fish_doc :lol:


----------



## hail_sniper

shots from my reef tank
























bedroom door








computer








my dog








did i mention she likes junk food?








side shot of my room when i still had my 60


----------



## fish_doc

So which one of the 3 radio stations with stickers on your door is your favorite? Not that I would know the differance never hearing them.


----------



## mrmoby

Before........









After.........


----------



## Shaggy

That is sad mrmoby...SAD!


----------



## mrmoby

ah....but they were soooooo good!


----------



## fishfreaks

looks good to me mrmoby!


----------



## Pareeeee

MMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......................


----------



## mrmoby

Actually, I posted both to try and demonstate their size, both weighed in at around 5 lbs a piece!


----------



## fishfreaks

alright, time to post some more random pics!


----------



## fishfreaks

and here is another


----------



## mrmoby

All right! Tonka Trucks!*lol*...I have a photo documentary of the barn next door being torn down with a backhoe. I love heavy eqipment! What is in the top sunset photo, it almost looks like it could be part of a shipyard or some other such steel rigging? BTW the sunset photos look great.


----------



## fishfreaks

in the top sunset photo, we were crossing over a bridge from jersey to pa. and those are some of the machines i drive everyday at work


----------



## fishfreaks

oh and yes, it is some sort of steel electricty land thing.


----------



## Lydia

fishfreaks said:


> in the top sunset photo, we were crossing over a bridge from jersey to pa. and those are some of the machines i drive everyday at work


is this the girl or the guy?


----------



## fishfreaks

that was the guy. now this is the girl and i WISH that i could drive those things!


----------



## Lydia

lol i didnt think the girl could drive those....i bet that would be neat to drive one, though


----------



## Lexus

and just why wouldnt girls be able to drive those Lydia?


----------



## mrmoby

mmm...I'm confused....Fishfreaks, do you have a split personality? They do make medication for that.......


----------



## Lydia

shes schizophrenic :lol:


----------



## fishfreaks

ahh hmm ......


----------



## fishfreaks

lydia, i know i could drive those machines. matter of fact i would love to! but its an "all guy" company and they usually are around here unless its for the state.


----------



## Lydia

sorry i didnt make myself clear i meant i didnt think they would let a girl drive one of those, not a girl couldnt drive one.....i think it would be fun to drive one too


----------



## mrmoby

Fishfreaks...sorry I am still confused......are you a dude or a dudette?


----------



## fishfreaks

dude and dudes g/f get me now? well us. haha jk


----------



## Lydia

ummmm....mrmoby......what the **** do you mean by certified Fecalpheliac??? im pretty sure i know what Fecalpheliac means, but......???????


----------



## mrmoby

gotacha.......like the Penguins.......Lydia....fecalpheliac is a south park reference.....involving Mr. Hanky


----------



## Lydia

i still dont understand what you mean, mrmoby


awesome avatar fishfreaks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishfreaks

the christmas poo!!


----------



## TheOldSalt

Mr. Hanky, the Christmas poo, 
He loves me, and I love you...

*ahem*...right then. carry on.


----------



## fishfreaks

TheOldSalt said:


> Mr. Hanky, the Christmas poo,
> He loves me, and I love you...
> 
> *ahem*...right then. carry on.


hahahahahaah, i hope lydia understands now


----------



## Lydia

i did a search on the internet and i get it now...at least i think i do...


----------



## shev

I brought up this old thread just to show this wierd looking caterpillar. Its a leafy spurge hawkmoth.



















turns into this:
which I didnt know at the time when i took both pictures, I looked it up and identified it, it was just a coincidence they were the same thing.









sometimes I open the screen to my window and let a moth in to feed my african butterfly fish when i got this wierd lookin white one.


----------



## fishfreaks

wow, that is one awesome caterpillar!


----------



## Pareeeee

Wow, beautiful Sphynx moth.

Shev - i know what that white and yellow moth is  it's called an Acraea (Acrea) Moth which comes from the Acraea caterpillar. We have lots of them here.
Here is the pic.

Looks alot like a woollybear doesnt it?
















http://www.origins.tv/MothPhotographersGroup/Files/42/West/GA8131.jpg


----------



## Pareeeee

(i think the one with the yellow/orange underwings is a male, dont take my word for it tho. I just caught a female without the orange underwings so i am guessing....


----------



## Pareeeee

i noticed it before - it's really kewl. did you make it yourself?


----------



## Beerleader

These are pics of an accidental LIGER- part lion, part tiger named Hercules. He stands at 10 ft, and weighs a half ton at just 3 yrs old. He eats about 20 lbs of meat but is capable of eating 100 lbs in one setting. He also runs at 50mph...amazing animal!


----------



## blakeoe

AWW looks just like a cute little Kitten..... That could kill you in 1/2 a second. Beautiful though!!!


----------



## Pareeeee

VERY COOL KITTY

here is a 1/2 lion and 1/2 leopard = leopon









Here is a Coydog - cross between a dog and a coyote. this is an irish setterXcoyote 









Zorse is a cross between a zebra and a horse


----------



## fishfreaks

nice big kitty beerleader, its so purty :-D i want one...


----------



## Beerleader

hehe thats funny!  

And i love all those animals crosses thats neat! 

I would love to hug that big Liger..he's so cute! hehe


----------

